# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Համասեռամոլություն

## Dorian

Չնայած ինձ զգուշացրեցին, որ ֆորումում նման թեմա արդեն եղել է, ակտուալ եմ համարում հորից վերսկսել այն: Հույս ունեմ մեր հարգարժան մոդերատորները չեն շտապի փակել այն ու ուշադիր կլինեն, որ թեման ծիծաղի սենյակի չվերածվի:

Ծանոթությունների մի հայտնի կայքում փնտրեցի համասեռամոլների: Երևան քաղաքից այդ կայքում գրանցված էր 176 գեյ և 200 լեսբուհի... (դա միայն մեկ կայքում) Նրանցից մոտ 50-ին տարաբեր անուններով ներկայանալով (աղջիկներին` աղջկա, տղաների` տղայի) փորձեցի կապ հաստատել: Իմանալով, որ չեմ կիսում իրենց սեռական հակումները, ինձ հետ համաձայնվեցին շփումը շարունակել 50-ից... 4-ը:

Հակառակ այն կարծիքի, որ համասեռամոլությունը որևէ հոգեկան խանգարում է, վերջին շրջաններում հոգեբանները փաստում են, որ համասեռամոլությունը գենետիկորեն փոխանցվող երևույթ է, համեմատելի, ասենք, բնածին կուրության, մազերի բացակայության հետ, հետևաբար նաև ենթակա չէ բուժման: Բնակչության մյուս զանգվածներին հոգեբանները խորհուրդ են տալիս գոնե չխոչընդոտել վերը նշյալ դասակարգի ադապտացիային հասարակությանը: Մենք ոչնչով չենք կարող օգնել, փոխել նրանց, սակայն կարող ենք չքարկոծել: 

Եվս մի վիճակագրություն ցույց է տալիս, որ Ամերիկայում ինքնասպանության փորձ է կատարում յուրաքանչյուր երկրորդ համասեռամոլ պատանի կամ օրիորդ...

----------


## dvgray

սեռա*մոլությունը* աննոռմալություն է, ուզում է լինի *միա*, ուզում է *համա*, ուզում է *գռուպա*սեռա*մոլություն*

----------

century (11.01.2009), Elmo (11.01.2009), Շինարար (07.09.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> սեռա*մոլությունը* աննոռմալություն է, ուզում է լինի *միա*, ուզում է *համա*, ուզում է *գռուպա*սեռա*մոլություն*


Եկեք չբնութագրենք համասեռամոլություն տերմինը, որպես "սեքսի մեռած": Զարմանալի է, բայց փաստ, որ համասեռամոլ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը` ընդունելով հանդերձ իր հետաքրքրությունը իր սեռի ներկայացուցիչների նկատմամբ, խուսափում է սեռական հարաբերություններից:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամերիկայւմ եվ մի շարք Եվրոպական երկներում, համասեռական կենակցությունը չի առաջացնւմ հիվանդագին զարհուրանք բնակչության մեջ:  Անվանելով իրենց հիվանդ եվ այլասեռված, մենք միանւմ ենք այն հետամնաց երկրներին, որտեղ համասեռական ընտանիքը կամ հարաբերությւնները ենթարկվւմ են ծաղրանքի եվ
բռնության, որը իհարկե չի համապատասխանւմ միջազգային մարդու իրավունքների օրենքներին:

----------

Dorian (11.01.2009), Քամի (11.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ամերիկայւմ եվ մի շարք Եվրոպական երկներում, համասեռական կենակցությունը չի առաջացնւմ հիվանդագին զարհուրանք բնակչության մեջ:  Անվանելով իրենց հիվանդ եվ այլասեռված, մենք միանւմ ենք այն հետամնաց երկրներին, որտեղ համասեռական ընտանիքը կամ հարաբերությւնները ենթարկվւմ են ծաղրանքի եվ
> բռնության, որը իհարկե չի համապատասխանւմ միջազգային մարդու իրավունքների օրենքներին:


Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչ կասեմ, *hetanos*: Թքե՛լ եմ էդ միջազգային նորմերի վրա ու փաթթած ունեմ Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան, Ավստրալիան էլ՝ քեզ նվեր: Վաղը-մյուս օրը եթե տղա երեխադ զուգընկերոջ ձեռքը բռնած գա ձեր տուն, հաստատ ոչ ճակատն ես պաչելու, ոչ էլ Մարդու իրավունքների դեկլարացիան հիշես:

----------

Armeno (14.04.2009), century (11.01.2009), Chilly (12.01.2009), Freeman (08.08.2010), Kuk (11.01.2009), Yellow Raven (11.01.2009), Zangezur (11.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (12.01.2009), Հարդ (29.12.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հայկօ յան: Պետք չի ոչ մի բան փաթաթել: Ավելի հանդարտ կարելի է
արտահայտվել:

----------


## Dorian

> Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչ կասեմ, *hetanos*: Թքե՛լ եմ էդ միջազգային նորմերի վրա ու փաթթած ունեմ Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան, Ավստրալիան էլ՝ քեզ նվեր: Վաղը-մյուս օրը եթե տղա երեխադ զուգընկերոջ ձեռքը բռնած գա ձեր տուն, հաստատ ոչ ճակատն ես պաչելու, ոչ էլ Մարդու իրավունքների դեկլարացիան հիշես:


Ի՞նչ պիտի ասես: Չէ, գնա աղջիկներին սիրի: Դու հասկանու՞մ ես... խի եմ հարցնում, շատ լավ էլ զգում եմ, որ հասկանում ես: Ուղղակի էդ մարդու բնությունն ա տենց: Ի վիճակի չի սիարել աղջկա, կնոջ... Ձգում է դեպի տղաները ու ոչինչ չի կարա անի: Իհարկե, լինում են խաբուսիկ դեպքեր, երբ հոմոսեքսուալիզմը արտահայտվում է ինչ-որ արտաքին գործոնների ազդեցության հետևանքով, բայց դա այլ է: Ես, օրինակ, ոչինչ չեմ պարտադրի զավակիս: Ի՞նչ անի, ամուսնանա մի կոնջ հետ, նրան դիպչելու ցանկություն չունենա, դրդի դավաճանության, ու՞: Դավաճանված ամուսնու կարգավիճակը որդուդ ավելի՞ կսազի, քան համասեռամոլի:

----------

Դավիթ (11.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ոչ մի նորմալ դաստիարակված մարդ համասեռամոլ չի կարող լինել: Ժառանգաբար փոխանցվող հիվանդույթու՜ն, հոգեկան արա՜տ, անմեղ մեղավորնե՜ր... Էդ լրիվ ատմազկա ա, տենց բան չկա՛: Ոչ մի մարդ համասեռամոլ չի ծնվում, համասեռամոլ դառնում են: Ուշքդ վրան պահիր, խելքդ՝ գլուխդ, տեսնենք՝ ո՛նց պիտի տղադ համասեռամոլ դառնա: Բնույթ-մնույթ չկա՛: Կա սխալ դաստիարակություն, սխալ միջավայր, սխալ կյանք:

----------

Armeno (14.04.2009), century (11.01.2009), Chilly (12.01.2009), Freeman (08.08.2010), Kuk (11.01.2009), Lion (27.03.2009), Հարդ (29.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Հաշվի առնելով ունեցած փորձը, տեսնելով կարճ ժամանակում ստացած ընթացքը, կանխագուշակելով հետագան, խնայելով ղեկավարության ներկայացուցիչների ոչ քարից նյարդերը թեման փակվում է:*

----------

aerosmith (11.01.2009), century (11.01.2009), Chilly (12.01.2009), Rhayader (13.01.2009), Yellow Raven (11.01.2009), Կաթիլ (07.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.01.2009), Շինարար (07.09.2009), Վարպետ (11.01.2009)

----------

